# Advice on public schools in italy



## milenamilena (Oct 9, 2014)

Dear all,

We are looking for advice on how to find a good quality public primary and middle school in Italy (ideally south of Rome, or Lucca) for our two sons aged 9 and 11, neither of whom speak any italian.

Has anyone got experience with putting english speaking children into mainstream italian schools?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!

Thanks,
Milena


----------

